# WoW Armoy Item Upgrade Adviser



## BeyondTheSilence (12. Juni 2007)

Da nun WoW-Europe im Armory-Tool einen Upgrade-Adviser eingebaut hat, der für den Char spezifische Item-Upgrdes findet, ist wohl Buffed unter Zugzwang, ein analoges Tool zu implementieren. 

Wahrscheinlich ist dieses Toll bereits auf der ToDo liste der Macher, die Frage ist nur: Wie weit vorn ?

Wär cool, wenn ihr sowas auch Zustande bringen würdet ...


----------



## Isegrim (12. Juni 2007)

Von der Upgrade-Funktion halte ich persönlich nicht viel, da sie nur das Itemlevel berücksichtigt. Sinnvolle und erreichbare Verbesserungen findet man noch immer am besten per Hand. Entweder mit dem richtigen Filter hier bei buffed oder bei Thottbot, Allakhazam oder WoWHead.
Einen zweiseitigen Thread zum gleichen Thema gibt es hier übrigens schon.


----------



## Nalumis (12. Juni 2007)

Der Upgrade-Advisor von Blizzard geht mitnichten nur über das Itemlevel. Es wird die eigene Klasse und sogar die eigene Skillung berücksichtigt und auch nur die entsprechend interessanten Werte (z. B. Intelligenz, Zauberschaden, Ausdauer usw.) angezeigt und farblich gekennzeichnet, wie sich die Werte im Vergleich zum aktuellen Item verhalten. Das einzige, was nicht richtig bewertet wird, sind Spezialfähigkeiten wie auf den Dunkelmondkarten oder Quagmirrans Auge.

Dass das für buffed.de allerdings irgendeinen Zugzwang auslöst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es gibt schon ewig lange andere Seiten, deren Funktionen von buffed noch nicht abgedeckt werden. Da macht die Blizzard-Seite den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## Melrakal (12. Juni 2007)

Diskutiert bitte im schon vorhandenen Thread

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11686&hl=

weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Mel


----------

